# Melting Plants or algae ?



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi all ,

i've planed tank running for almost a month now check below details .

Size : 50x32x37 cm
Tank Volum : 15 Gallon
Filter : Canister Filter
Light : Bio-Lux (20W) 
Carbon Dioxide Liquid: 10ml everyday
Co2 : i dont have
Fertilizer : 10ml every week
Water Change : 15% weekly
stocking : 2 Guppies
Plants Type : Carpet from seed & 3x Anubias 
Running Lights : 3 Hours Strong , 3 Hours dim light .

I've noticed some leaves getting darker i dont know its algae or plants getting melt . please i need advice what is this and how to treat it since everyday its getting wider. 





































thanks


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It looks like melting. What is the plant?


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

hi mistergreen,

thanks for your reply , i dont know what the name of this seed , but they call it " Magic Seeds " many experts said its not actually aquatic plant and it will die after almost 6 months . 

any advice ? its too early to melt now its only 1 month age now .

for the above tank specifications , till this carpet getting melt , what do you suggest to plant the tank ? i have java moss on 3 pieces of wood right now .


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I suspect it was the 'magic seeds'. There's nothing you can do for this plant but you can plant true aquatic plants like Hemianthus callitrichoides, Dwarf Baby Tears. It would appreciate CO2 though.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

lol the good ol magic seed scam


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If your "liquid carbon" is like Seachem Excel, you are dosing too much. It is best dosed at 2 ml per 10 gallons of water every day. You have 15 gallons, so you should dose 3 ml per day, not 10 ml. However, I don't know that it is the same as Excel. Some plants are harmed by big doses of Excel.


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

mistergreen said:


> I suspect it was the 'magic seeds'. There's nothing you can do for this plant but you can plant true aquatic plants like Hemianthus callitrichoides, Dwarf Baby Tears. It would appreciate CO2 though.


thanks , this is helpful.


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> If your "liquid carbon" is like Seachem Excel, you are dosing too much. It is best dosed at 2 ml per 10 gallons of water every day. You have 15 gallons, so you should dose 3 ml per day, not 10 ml. However, I don't know that it is the same as Excel. Some plants are harmed by big doses of Excel.


i'm using this :

https://www.sera.de/en/product/freshwater-aquarium/sera-flore-1-carbo/

and yes its the same as " Seachem Excel " , but the mention on the bottle instruction , the Dose Recommendation ( 5ml / 20 Liters Once Everyday ) .

when i filled my tank i measured the liters i put , its was ( 50 Liters )

so the dose will be approx. 10ml Everyday .


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> lol the good ol magic seed scam


actually i don't see any scam here , you are right if you compare it to real aquatic plant .

but i have different point of view maybe its right or wrong i don't know .

you have new tank and few shops and lack of aquatic plants in your area , even if you order it online it will die till it reach to you .

you want to have a nice green tank with no good resources, so you will use this temporary easy seeds to carpet your tank and have a nice green looking for 4- 6 months , in this period i can start collecting some real aquatic plants from different resources , after this plant get melt or die i will have other real aquatic plant grows well in the tank and replaced the melted temporary plants.

any advice to do before this plants get melt , type of plant to replace those ( easy care without co2 system ) .


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hurts said:


> actually i don't see any scam here , you are right if you compare it to real aquatic plant .
> 
> but i have different point of view maybe its right or wrong i don't know .
> 
> ...


Well i hate to be the breaker of bad news...
But this product itself is indeed a scam, and is yes, a disaster waiting to happen for the exact reason you are posting this.










Here is a list of why and how:
-Title says they are aquatic plants "aquarium plants" when they arent, they are in fact terrestrial plants.
-They die over a short amount of time (the reason you are posting here) providing a sudden spike in ammonia and nitrogen, as well as other nutrients disturbing the current "equilibrium" that is in your tank essentially causing your tank to crash in a few different ways.
-Due to the misleading title, you waste your hard earned money.
-etc

if you read the the product reviews (2 stars) then you will see a few of what examples of what people went through.


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> Well i hate to be the breaker of bad news...
> But this product itself is indeed a scam, and is yes, a disaster waiting to happen for the exact reason you are posting this.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks DutchMuch

this is more logical and helpful information .

thank you .

i saw one ad on amazon with good reviews , can you check the below link please and tell me its also scam or its maybe real , there are many types but i'm talking now about " Dwarf Hair Grass " & " Hair Grass " seeds .

or from your prospective you think there are nothing called "Aquatic Plants from seeds" ?

https://www.amazon.com/Luffy-0-35-Hair-Grass-Seeds/dp/B07BRB2VK2?th=1


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hurts said:


> thanks DutchMuch
> 
> this is more logical and helpful information .
> 
> ...


Obviously aquatic plants reproduce, and produce seeds (and other reproductive methods, not all seed) ex is Erio's....

The link you provided has a good rating but if u look at customer images its exactly the same plant that you are growing currently.

So yes, it appears that's also a scam.
you can pretty much assume that unless you buy this product from like AFA or something (which they dont sell, for reasons...!!!) that its going to have some major flaws or is flat out a scam.

Why not just buy the actual plants?....  yes plants in TC's for example are 10$ a pop but this hobby doesnt come cheap most of the time. *You get your moneys worth. *


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It's best if you buy live plants. The seeds are not aquatic plants.


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> Obviously aquatic plants reproduce, and produce seeds (and other reproductive methods, not all seed) ex is Erio's....
> 
> The link you provided has a good rating but if u look at customer images its exactly the same plant that you are growing currently.
> 
> ...


you are right , but im living in middle east , shipping from amazon will take approx. 35 days or plus , most of middle east reviews the plants reach the customer melted already .

i found here in aquarium shop some Anubias and few java moss. only nothing else.

that why i went to seeds methods due to availability only.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hurts said:


> you are right , but im living in middle east , shipping from amazon will take approx. 35 days or plus , most of middle east reviews the plants reach the customer melted already .
> 
> i found here in aquarium shop some Anubias and few java moss. only nothing else.
> 
> that why i went to seeds methods due to availability only.


Im sure there is more than 1 way in the middle east to get aquatic plants lol... Just gotta look specifically. good luck.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Where in the middle east are you?
Tropica has some dealers in the middle east
https://tropica.com/en/find-dealers/


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

mistergreen said:


> Where in the middle east are you?
> Tropica has some dealers in the middle east
> https://tropica.com/en/find-dealers/


thanks mistergreen for the help , im working in " Saudi Arabia " in the dealer list not available .

i got 3 woods and some java moss on them , is there any chance to make them grow and be healthy without Co2 ?

i got also 3x Anubias i heard its an easy plant to grow without co2 .

i will wait those scam plant to melt after 3 or 4 months whatever , because i think its diffcult to scrape all these small plant right now .

my question ... what should i do in this period ( e.g. how to increase java moss grow in the tank to replace this carpet , try to get what type of plant ( carpet , background ) that easy to grow without co2 system .

i planning to buy 15 cardinal tetra and 15 sherry shrimp and 5 Amano shrimp next week .


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Your closest contacts are in Qatar & Kuwait & UAE. See if they can ship you plants fast.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Both Java moss and anubias will grow very well without CO2. Just put them in your aquarium now, they should not be planted in the substrate but attached to rocks or wood. Take them out when all the scam seeds die off and you clean the tank. I suggest that you not buy any fish until that happens. So much dying plant material can cause water chemistry to be bad for fish.


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

Michael said:


> Both Java moss and anubias will grow very well without CO2. Just put them in your aquarium now, they should not be planted in the substrate but attached to rocks or wood. Take them out when all the scam seeds die off and you clean the tank. I suggest that you not buy any fish until that happens. So much dying plant material can cause water chemistry to be bad for fish.


Thanks ,

I've decided to remove this carpet , what is the easiest method ?

turn off the filter and keep the water and start pull out the plants punch by punch

or

remove all the water and clean up all the substrate ?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I would pull them out first, then do a large water change. It is really too bad, because the tank looked really good in the first photos. Good luck!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Michael said:


> I would pull them out first, then do a large water change. It is really too bad, because the tank looked really good in the first photos. Good luck!


true the hardscape was pretty much on point,


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I would have taken the optimist attitude, and just assumed the very nice carpet would always be a very nice carpet. I like to postpone disappointments.


----------



## hurts (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks all for supporting this post , all your advice was helpful .

but I've changed my mind 

i will keep it for test , and i will not put any fish in the tank .

i figure out what cause of melting , since i start dosing carbon dioxide liquid the plant melted and i saw someone wrote the same , if you use Co2 Pressurize or liquid it will get melt .

so i stopped dosing the liquid and changed 50% of water and its seems the melt stopped .

only i'm using the fertilizer liquid once a week .

i found one YouTube video , looks interesting .

he used exactly the same seeds from amazon and he uploaded video for *180 Days* Update ( 6 Months )
its will grow like crazy and yea it will not look carpet anymore but it will be healthy and can trim it .

he didn't use co2 and only low light .

he mentioned in the comments that this plant still alive for a year now with no problem .






so i will wait and see what will happen and will keep updating this post with the progress pictures of the grow or melting if that happen .


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Who know what the plant species is but it could be some hygrophilia species.


----------

